# ¿Cómo hacer un contador activado por infrarrojo?



## AbsolutMemo (Ene 12, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y mis conocimientos en electrónica son muy básicos. 
El problema que tengo es el siguiente:
Me dejaron un proyecto en la escuela el cual consiste en un contador de 0-9  con un 74LS193 ya lo hice y funciona bien; ahora el problema es que tengo cambiar el clk por un sistema de infrarrojos que cada vez que se interrumpa cuente. ¿Alguien sabe como hacer esto?
gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 13, 2009)

utiliza un fototransistor, el emisor a masa, el colector a una resistencia de 10K que cierra circuito a positivo.
y el colector al clk.
Ten encuenta que el fototransistor aparte de detectarte la luz infrarroja tambien detecta la normal.


----------



## AbsolutMemo (Ene 13, 2009)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> utiliza un fototransistor, el emisor a masa, el colector a una resistencia de 10K que cierra circuito a positivo.
> y el colector al clk.
> Ten encuenta que el fototransistor aparte de detectarte la luz infrarroja tambien detecta la normal.




ya lo conecte así y de todas maneras no cambia el estado ¿que mas podría hacer?


----------



## AbsolutMemo (Ene 13, 2009)

Disculpa había conectado algo mal ahora ya incrementa pero no de uno en uno aveces incrementa 3 o 4 y de repente si incrementa 1


----------



## DRTK (Ene 13, 2009)

La señal clk requiere niveles de tension y corriente minimos para poder ser activada, si la señal infrarroja no es lo suficientemente intensa la salida del fototransistor puede que no logre los niveles de tension minimos requiridos. Tambien debes tener en cuenta que el fototransistor capta luz normal, para evitar esto debes colocar en el ojo del fototransistor un material opaco a la luz normal pero transparente a la infrarroja. existen muchos materiales ordinarios que cumplen esta caracteristica, ejemplo: bolsa plastica negra. Tambien venden fototransistores que tienen ojo con cristal purpura, este deja pasar solo la luz infrarroja. Si el fototransistor recibe luz normal, quedara todo el tiempo activado y no respondera adecuadamente a la fuente de luz infrarroja.


----------



## sangreaztk (Ene 13, 2009)

Otra alternativa es usar en vez de un phototransistor una photoresistencia y en vez de un IRED un lasser de llavero. jejeje
Esto creo yo que seria menos inmune a la interferencia luminosa.
Buena Vibra!


----------



## AbsolutMemo (Ene 13, 2009)

DRTK dijo:
			
		

> La señal clk requiere niveles de tension y corriente minimos para poder ser activada, si la señal infrarroja no es lo suficientemente intensa la salida del fototransistor puede que no logre los niveles de tension minimos requiridos. Tambien debes tener en cuenta que el fototransistor capta luz normal, para evitar esto debes colocar en el ojo del fototransistor un material opaco a la luz normal pero transparente a la infrarroja. existen muchos materiales ordinarios que cumplen esta caracteristica, ejemplo: bolsa plastica negra. Tambien venden fototransistores que tienen ojo con cristal purpura, este deja pasar solo la luz infrarroja. Si el fototransistor recibe luz normal, quedara todo el tiempo activado y no respondera adecuadamente a la fuente de luz infrarroja.



estoy utilizando un fototransistor de los que nada mas detectan infrarrojos.
les dejo el diagrama para ver si alguien sabe que esta mal gracias


----------



## AbsolutMemo (Ene 13, 2009)

lo siento no puse el diagrama


----------



## sangreaztk (Ene 13, 2009)

Yo que tu mejor le agregaba un transistor con sus resistencias de base y de colector. y en vez del resistor de 3k3 pondría un pot de 5K y una resistencia de unos 330ohms para calibrar la sensibilidad. Prueba con un voltmetro (tester) la tensión en el nodo cuando hay y no hay luz infraroja.
Buena Vibra


----------



## pepechip (Ene 14, 2009)

Para evitar que te cuente varias veces deves de ponerle un condensador de unos 100nf en paralelo con el fototransistor.


----------



## Miguel Rangel (May 23, 2010)

yo arme el mismo circuito y me funciona de forma correcta,solo que no se como hacer que funcione de forma descendente en el mismo display pueden ayudarme y no se como interrumpir el fototransistor en workbench, disculpen soy mouy pero muy novato en esto


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 23, 2010)

Cambia de contador
debes utilizar el 74192, es un contador ascendente descente, tu descides que clock utilizar.


----------



## Miguel Rangel (May 26, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Cambia de contador
> debes utilizar el 74192, es un contador ascendente descente, tu descides que clock utilizar.



se supone que conecte el 193 pero pues en el proto no me funciona, mande las entradas de ABCD a GND las salidas de Qn al display y la terminal de load a Vcc pero no me hace nada en mi proto, no se si me falta conectar alguna terminal y bueno obviamente el clock de up a un switch y el clock de down a otro swithc pero no cuando le mando un pulso a cualquiera de los dos no hace nada ni sube ni baja
que hago!!!!


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 26, 2010)

te dejo como conectar el 74193, es igual si quieres conectar un 74192, la diferencia es que el 193 cuenta hasta 1111 y el 192 hasta 1001


----------



## chamodelmal (May 26, 2010)

bueno proyecto intentare hacerlo


----------



## Miguel Rangel (May 26, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> te dejo como conectar el 74193, es igual si quieres conectar un 74192, la diferencia es que el 193 cuenta hasta 1111 y el 192 hasta 1001
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34034



no le entiedno mucho a tu circuito hermano, podrias simplicarlo solo a uno, o tengo que poner los dos contadores???


----------



## BlackSkeleton (May 29, 2010)

Mira yo creo que te servira este pdf trae como armar un contador activado por un sensor infrarojo


----------



## machaka (Sep 7, 2010)

Me podrían decir que infrarrojos se usan en el PDF (Robotics Diseño Logico P7.pdf) que citan  y si se pueden conseguir en algún aparato.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Rangel dijo:


> no le entiedno mucho a tu circuito hermano, podrias simplicarlo solo a uno, o tengo que poner los dos contadores???



Es por queriar usar ocho bits, o como dije en el 192 te sirve para contar en BCD ideal para mostrarlo en dos displays!!

pero igual solo omite el segundo si no lo ocupas!!!


----------



## dsiles (Jun 26, 2012)

Y como se puede hacer el contador para que cuente el paso de objetos frente a los infrarrojos pero con capacidad de contar hasta 10000?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 26, 2012)

Amigo, solo añades tantos contadores, para tantos digitos deseas representar.


----------

